# Snickers



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers just arrived,he's very handsome,we will have pictures of him soon,probably after his quarantine of 30 days is done.So far he has chirped a little and watches what my wife and I do.He was a breeder bird and is 17 months old so this is a big change for him.We plan on taking things slow at his pace so he can use to us.We love him very much and glad to have him with us.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats! Yay cant wait for pictures


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks xoxsarahxos,we will be sure to take pictures.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Congratulations! Looking forward to seeing Snickers.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

When I saw snickers I was thinking chocolate what that about then realised its your tiels name lol


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.798997,1.157411


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank You everyone,my wife and I are very happy to have Snickers with us,we love him very much.


----------



## Cockatielmom08 (Sep 26, 2008)

Congratulations on your new little guy, can't wait to see pictures of Snickers soon


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank You it was kind of emotional for us since we still miss Katie,she was our white face cinnamon female cockaitel that her mate killed in September 2011.My wife and I love Snickers very much but we both still miss Katie and will always think of her.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Congratulations, sounds like Snickers has a great home! Sorry for your loss of Katie.


----------



## Cockatielmom08 (Sep 26, 2008)

I"m sorry to hear about Katie, I'm sure you will miss her, she was part of your family. Hopefully Snickers will help fill some of that emptiness you are feeling. I have a 3 year old and her name is Pumpkin and then I have Peanut who is 5 months old. He is such a character. He loves to chirp and sing for us. Can't wait to hear all about how Snicker is adapting to his new home.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

That's so exciting! Congrats!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank You Morla and everyone,my wife and I could not be happier with Snickers.We both look forward to making many wonderful memories with Snickers.He is doing very well so far.No we will not ever forget Katie,we had alot of good memories with Katie.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers has been eating,drinking and playing with his toys.He is very curious in what my wife and I are doing and chirping at our other birds.He is moving all around the cage.It seems like he is settling in very nicely.Looking forward to getting him out of the cage and begin bonding with him and my wife.We are both very happy with him and we both love him very much.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Congrats on the new addition!  Can't wait to see pics! Great news that he seems to be settling in so well. Keep us posted.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

We sure will,he's chirping a lot and got on his swing for about 10 minutes a half an hour ago.he likes to climb to the top of the cage and go up side down,he is quite a character.I think he has an unique personality and a real comedian.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Can't wait to see pictures of the new tiel! Congrats on your addition!


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

He sounds like he's going be such a fun addition! Congrats!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers is adjusting well,he slept all night,we put him to bed around 10:30pm with a night light on,he got up around 10am this morning ate and drank,and has been chirping at our other birds and they have been talking to him.He was let out of his cage and walked around the floor a little bit and went back into the cage on his own.He is going to be a great bird with time and patience,since he has been a breeder bird.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers was let out of his cage again,and he went to the top of his cage for a few minutes then walked around the living room and the kitchen looked at our other birds and went back in his cage on his own.he is doing great for only being in our home a little over a day.We are both so proud of him,and very happy to have him in our home.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Sounds like he is going to be a great bird!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes he is,he's been exploring quite a bit when he has been out of the cage and been everywhere in the house.We are trying to teach him to stay off our bookshelves he seems to enjoy his time out of the cage.Yes it will take time for him to adjust and know our hands are safe since Snickers was a breeder bird.In due time my wife and I think Snickers will be a loving and tamed bird,it will just take a lot of time of course at his pace.He did like the piece of wheat bread we gave him tonight.He really is a wonderful addition to our family and my wife and I love him very much and he is doing great for only being here just over a day.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow! Just over a day and it sounds like he's doing great and starting to really enjoy his new home! I'm so glad for you guys. Keep up the good work! By the way, Snickers is an adorable name! How'd you come up with it?


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

The Snickers candy bar.he's a real sweetheart.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Haha, mmmmhh, of course, the Snicker candy bar. How silly of me to ask you where you got it from :blush: Oh I'm just laughing here. Ahhh, anyway, I'm glad things are going well!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers was out of the cage for over an hour today exploring our entire home,I even got to hold him for 10 minutes,I gave him a few scritches on top of of his head he nipped a little but I got a few scritches in.Taking his training slow.He has eaten a lot more today and has drank well.Over all we both are very pleased with his progress for just being here over 2 days.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Last night Snickers ate for over 10 minutes and drank well,we tried getting him out of the cage,but he didn't want to come out,must of been getting late so we put him to bed at 9:30pm so he could get 12 hours of sleep.We will try again today,progress will be slow since he was a breeder bird and is now a pet,so we are taking things slow at his pace.My wife and I wear gloves until he gets use to our hands.Snickers has done very well for only being in our home for just a little over 2 days.My wife and I love him very much and tell Snickers that so he knows that we both love him and love having him in our home and a part of our family.He will sure liven up our life,he seems to have a very good disposition and will be a very good bird in time once he gets use to my wife and I.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers came out of his cage this morning for over a half an hour,he even stepped up when I asked him to,he seems to love being snuggled.He just ate some pellets we put in his food bowl along with his seed,he will have his veggies in a little bit.He's settling in nicely for three days,at chattering up a storm.Very happy with his progress.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers was out of his cage for over 2 hours yesterday and did really well.He is still a little scared about coming out of his cage when the door is open,but my wife and I think once he's been here a while and gets completely adjusted he will come out of his cage a lot easier.he does well once he is out of his cage.He is getting a rope perch and a tree perch this week and we are getting him a couple more toys to help keep him occupied.Overall he is doing very well for being here just 5 days especially since he was a breeder bird for quite a while.he eats and drinks very well and likes his pellets,veggies and whole wheat bread.We both have a lot of faith in Snickers and know in time he will be a great bird.we both talk to him a lot.We are taking the training slow at his pace,and when he gets too noisy we put his cover down till he quiets down the put it back up so he will learn.Snickers is a very good bird and we are both very happy with him.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations on getting Snickers, I look forward to seeing some pictures of this special little guy.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

We are working on getting some pictures of Snickers and all the rest of our flock.He's really talkative today.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

This afternoon Snickers sat on top of his cage for about two hours and watched everything my wife and I did.he even watched my wife vacuum.We just put him to bed at 9:30pm,he got out of his cage for a half and hour and sat on top of his cage and let himself back in the cage.Good progress for only five days in our home.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers had a good day today,he wad out of his cage for over three hours and really enjoyed his time out.he really has a great apatite,he's doing well on his pellets,seed,whole wheat bread and veggies.He enjoyed some millet tonight,that's the first time he has had it since got him last Wednesday.Hard to believe that Tomorrow he will be with my wife and I for a week.He still enjoys sitting on my finger,hand and shoulder and likes to snuggle.my wife and I are so glad we have him in our home and part of our flock.he's made wonderful progress for just a week with us.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Glad to read up on the progress you, your wife and Snickers are making! Happy almost one week to you all


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank You mishkaroni,Snickers has won our hearts over,we are both very attached to him.He's still scared of us but that to be expected,but he is getting better.he has done alot better in a week than we thought he would,being a breeder bird and now adjusting to being a pet.That's a big adjustment for Snickers and he's doing a good job of adjusting to our home and our other birds.Snickers is eating very well eating seeds,pellets,dried fruits and veggies,whole wheat bread,broccoli,shredded carrots,spinach about once or twice a week.He sits on our hand,finger and on our shoulder.he's going to be a tame bird in his time when he's use to us and our home.We wear gloves until he gets use to our hands.He enjoyed his millet last night.My wife and I love Snickers very much,he was my late Christmas and birthday present from my wife,Snickers is the best present I could ever get,we will cherish every moment with him,and create many wonderful memories and milestones.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

We have now had Snickers a week and he has come a long way in just a week,Spent five hours with him today and he stepped up on my hand,finger and shoulder and snuggled.I got a couple a scritches in,he's still leary of scritches but he will over come that.He was in and out of his cage all day and tonight I held a piece of millet next to beak with my hand and he ate it without even moving away.He even let me have my hand outside the cage next to him and didn't even move.may be small steps,but there big steps for me and I am very proud of Snickers progress after one week.I'm so excited with that milestone tonight,my wife and I love Snickers very much.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers was out of the cage for about three hours today exploring our apartment,he's ate and drank well,and has been watching tv.We have spent about five hours with him,he's been here at our home for eight says now and is getting along better than my wife and I thought.We still have a long way to go in taming Snickers but taking it slow at his pace will be well worth it in the long run.It's close to his bedtime now,overall Snickers has had a good day and still takes millet out of my hand without moving.he sat on my finger,hand and shoulder for ten minutes and snuggled for a little bit.On the humorous side I had Snickers millet in his food bowl and he didn't like it there so he threw it out and I put it in his other food bowl.We will hang it up on the side of the cage for him tomorrow.We both love Snickers very much and glad he's a part of our family.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

I absolutely adore reading your updates on here, although I forget to check daily. I'm sensing you and your wife will have a strong bond with Snickers


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

I think we will too,Snickers has come a long way in just eight days,I know we have a long way to go before we get there but it will be well worth it.Snickers is such a special little guy,and we both love him very much and so glad we have him here with both of us and our other birds.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

I feel the same about all my birds. I'm sitting here typing and my just turned 32 day old baby is sitting with me. I love how he seems to be a tad more cuddly that my first baby did at this age. I'm still working on bonding with my three newly purchased tiels.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers really is a special little guy,it feels so good owning a cockatiel since Katie's death in September of 2011,his personality is so unique like I've never seen before.He reminds us both of Katie in a way,but is totally different in other ways.Katie is probably happy with us both that we found a cockatiel like Snickers who has a wonderful personality and knows we both love him very much and are glad he is here with both of us and will be safe and loved by both of us.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

I completely understand. Tho, all my birds feel like little unique individuals, since the loss of my Calypso, my baby Jack has really stepped up, and I can't help but cite their likenesses.
Very glad you decided on Snickers, or any bird, and not just stopping after Katie's death.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

We are too.After Katie's death not only did we miss having a cockatiel around,but so did our other birds.I missed the antics that cockatiels can do to make us laugh,they sure are pick me ups when we are down and they sense that in us and want to comfort us to make us feel better.They are there for us when we are feeling good and they pick up on that too and make us feel so good.it give you that warm feeling inside,like Snickers does for us.That's what is so wonderful having them around us.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Very true! No other bird quite cheers me up the way a tiel will. I have little Jack running around all over my laptop singing, then he runs up to me and puts his head down for love randomly. Could any bird be a more perfect companion than a cockatiel? Ssh, don't tale my other species I said that! haha


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Mishkaroni that is so true,we have two parakeets and eight zebra finches which both love very much,but a cockatiel really senses things with us and wants us to be happy,that's why they are so wonderful to own and have as a pet.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Couldn't agree more!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

my wife and i are so glad that Snickers came to our home to live with us forever,we couldn't of made a better decision and very happy to have Snickers here with us,he's such a joy to have around and spend time with.I am sure Snickers enjoys it too.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I love hearing about Snickers and I can tell you and your wife absolutely adore him! I can't wait to see pictures when he's ready for his debut!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers is doing great today,he's been singing his own made up tune it was so cute.He's out of his cage now and has been out for over 3 hours enjoying himself.Pictures will be here in a couple of weeks of Snickers and all the rest of our flock they are all like movie stars when we take their pictures even Snickers.Snickers just went back in his cage,he was out for over six hours and really enjoyed himself.We are both so happy with him and love Snickers very much.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

That was wonderful when Snickers sang that tune this morning that he made up by himself,I can put my hand in his cage now and he won't move away.Tonight when my wife and I ate dinner,Snickers ate too,then got a drink of water,he was waiting for us to eat so he could too,that was a special moment for both of us.he's had a really good day and we are both glad he enjoyed his out of the cage time.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers sang a lot more today,and we are working on simple words for him to say since he can say what's ya doin' and hello.He knows his name and came out of his cage a little,he's still leary about coming out of his cage on his own but that will pass in time as he gets use to his surroundings.He's eating and drinking really well,not bad for ten days at our home.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers sang some for us tonight and enjoyed his time with us,I think Snickers is getting a little more comfortable every day,sure he has a long way to go but great progress for only ten days in our home.I know in time Snickers will come out of his cage on his own and not be afraid of hands or fingers,that's why we are taking things at his pace.It's worked so far.He's in bed now and had a good day.Snickers is loved very much by both me and my wife.I tried a few easy words with Snickers today and hopefully soon he will be talking.That would be exciting.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

It's good to know that you're going at his pace and not forcing him to do things. He _has_ come a long way in just ten days. I've had my first cockatiel for, what is it now, four days? Wow, time sure does fly  She's also progressed nicely. It's funny how easily attached you get to these little creatures in a short amount of time. I was already hooked and loving my cockatiel the first moment I saw her


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers is so unique and so special,we have never had a bird like Snickers,he's the type of bird every one should have.It's like we we were chosen to be Snickers forever home and we are so thankful for that and for Snickers,he's our special little angel and will be always.We both have never enjoyed spending time with a bird like we do with Snickers,I really enjoy cleaning his cage and giving him food,pellets whole wheat bread,veggies and fresh water because I get to spend quality time with Snickers.We both love how he sing his own special little song that he makes up.Those are the best songs the ones they choose to sing,it melts your heart and gives you a warm good feeling each and every day.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers made a big step today,he got out of his cage on his own and is really enjoying himself,my wife and i are very proud of him.He is having a great day.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yay that is wonderful news  bet he wont go in his cage now now lol
once they are out they are out ha ha fun begings when you want to put them to bed lol


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

That's for sure I perry82,Snickers is really enjoying his time out of his cage.he's come a long way in just 11 days being in our home.Snickers is a very welcome addition to our home and we are both very happy to have Snickers and love him very much.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers came in our bedroom to hang out with me and stepped up on my finger and hand and went back into his cage to eat and drink.Snickers has had a great day and we are both very proud of him and love Snickers very much.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers went to bed at 9:30pm,that's his normal bedtime and it is working well.Snickers is really enjoying his time out of the cage and we enjoy the interaction with Snickers and we know he enjoys it too.It helps with the bonding.Snickers has done very well for being at our home for just eleven days,we both love Snickers very much and more and more each.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers did the wolf whistle,the Andy Griffith theme and said hello,whatch ya doin' hello and I love you this morning and did the cardinal like the ones outside.He's had a good day today and is settling in very nicely.We are taking things at his pace,he's been with us for twelve days and is adjusting better than my wife and I thought he would,were are very happy with Snickers progress,he's come a long way and we both enjoy our time with Snickers.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers loves playing peek a boo with my wife and I and really enjoys it.It's fun coming up with games to play with our cockatiels,not only do you enjoy it,but the cockatiel enjoys it and it really helps in the bonding with your cockatiel.Snickers ate and drank before going to bed at 9:30pm,he's had a really good day for being in our home for just twelve days.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers is really coming out of his shell,he sang the Andy Griffith song,the Woody woodpecker theme,whistle while you work,said hello and I love you,we are both so proud of Snickers,he's doing so well.Snickers is really adjusting to my wife and I and our other birds really well.We couldn't be happier.Snickers is a very good singer and we are both glad he is learning to talk,he's a quick learner and a very smart bird.We could not ask for a better bird than Snickers.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers has really been entertaining my wife and I singing and talking all day,he has come such a long way in less than two weeks since we have has him.He really brightens up both of our lives.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, he sure knows a lot of songs! I'm a bit jealous


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

We have taught him a lot of the words and songs he did today.We taught him the woody woodpecker theme yesterday and today he picked it up.He learned to say Hi today,we taught him that earlier today,Snickers is a very smart bird and picks things up rather easy.We are both very proud of him and we both love him very much.Tomorrow he will be with us for two weeks and we both enjoy every minute with Snickers.We are both very attached to him and he has made a very smooth transition.He's still scared of our hands and fingers,but with time he will overcome that fear also,he's come so far in two weeks it's amazing the progress he's made.We both spend a lot of time with Snickers and we both think that helps a lot in the bonding and gaining Snickers trust.We both couldn't be happier.We taught Snickers whistle while you work just yesterday and he started singing it today.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

My, he IS super smart! Hopefully, my recent addition Zeus can learn like that. He can whistle the mexican hat dance and say pretty bird!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

My wife and I really enjoy working with Snickers,he's such a joy to have around.Snickers is eager to please and learns very quickly.We both have been blessed with such an adorable little angel in Snickers,both of us spending time with Snickers has really helped him adjust to our home a lot faster than we thought he would.He is very special and totally different personality wise than we ever thought,it's unique.He captures both our hearts every single day and we both treasure that and this special little guy who won our hearts totally and completely.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers has come out of his cage on his own and is watching everything my wife and I do,he's sitting on top of his cage enjoying himself.He comes in and out of his cage on his own,we are both so proud of him.Today Snickers has been with us both for two weeks and is doing great.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Happy two weeks together!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank You mishkaroni,my wife,me and Snickers appreciate that.Snickers has come a long way the two weeks we have had him,we will have it made when we can get Snickers over his fear of our hands and fingers which will come in his time.Snickers is tamer than when we first got him,my wife and I can walk up to him and he won't move which is a big step.we plan on working with Snickers on trusting our hands and fingers at his pace.It is a pleasure working with Snickers he's such a sweetheart and our little angel who my wife and I love very much,and we both can tell Snickers loves us too.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers got some new toys in his cage along with a rope perch,he enjoys his new toys and was very entertaining in his cage before bedtime.Snickers ate and drank before he went to bed.My wife and I enjoyed the celebration of two weeks with Snickers in our,we all had a good time and a wonderful day.


----------



## fireflyfiasco (Feb 8, 2012)

Great to read these daily updates from another person with a new cockatiel. Best of luck with Snickers!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank You firefly fiasco,we enjoy giving daily updates of Snickers.We both couldn't be happier with Snickers.Snickers waits until my wife and I start eating dinner then he will start eating too,we have never had a bird do that before that we have owned.Snickers has brought so much love and joy into our home he's so precious that's why we call him our little angel.He's unique as is his personality,just working with Snickers now to getting use to our hand and fingers and not be afraid of them.We talk to him telling him our hand and fingers are safe,in time he will understand.He has come do far in two weeks since we have had him and we are both very proud of Snickers and we both love Snickers very very much.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers has has a very good day today,he's been out of his cage for over seven hours now and enjoying himself.He's sang and talked a lot today,Snickers sure likes having his picture taken.He likes to talk back and forth to our other birds and they talk back to him


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank You Morla,Snickers has come a long way since my wife and I have had him for just over two weeks.Snickers is getting tamer than when we first got him,once we teach him our hand or fingers are safe we'll have the battle over half won.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers had a great day he was out of his cage for nine hours and went back into his cage on his own,ate drank and played with his toys and got on his swing .He's in bed now getting his twelve hours of sleep.He sang and talked a lot today,it's a real joy hearing him talk and sing and teaching him new words and songs.


----------



## noname (Feb 12, 2011)

my georgie was very very young when i got him - baby cheeps only. alas he has developed a taste for pencils - as i use them for work at home i have to keep them locked up as i cannot see them being very good for him.
He has almost lost all of his baby feathers and is chirping and talking quite well.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Glad to hear your bird is doing well,they are a joy to have around.Snickers makes us both laugh the way he acts in the cage he's so comical.He climbs up side down and goes backwards on the top of the inside of his cage.Snickers loves his new toys and his swing.He's a very good eater and we are both glad he's adjusted to eating pellets the parakeet size.We make sure he has a healthy diet and gets exercise outside of his cage.We both love Snickers very much.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers is sitting outside of his cage having a good time,I hung up some millet for him earlier today and he liked that.Snickers is singing and talking a lot.He has had a good day.We both love Snickers very much and enjoy our time with him,


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers has gone to bed for the night,he watched Wipeout with my wife and I and really enjoyed,he was really getting into the show.Snickers had a great day,my wife and i are so proud of him and both love Snickers very much and Snickers loves both of us too and our other birds.I really enjoy making these updates of Snickers and the great responses from all of you on this forum,you are all great and I enjoy this forum very much.It's great hearing about all the new cockatiels a lot of the members have gotten lately and hearing about their progress may you all have great success with your cockatiels and many years of enjoyment with them like my wife and I hope to get many years of enjoyment from Snickers.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers took a small step today that my wife and I happy about.Snickers stepped up on my wife's hand and my hand earlier this morning,we were both wearing gloves still Snickers gets use to our hand and fingers and my wife's,he's still a little leary of our hand and fingers but it seems to be getting better.This is exciting for my wife and I and we are very proud of Snickers.He's enjoyed his day out of the cage,flew around the living room,sat on the curtain rod,and on top of his cage,he got there on top of the cage from the curtain rod by himself.He sang and talked this morning and ate and drank.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Glad he is making progress


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank You I perry82,been following your taming thread and it's helped a lot thanks.We are thrilled with Snickers progress we are getting there slowly but sure.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Call me Lindsey


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Will do Lindsey,thanks for such a great taming thread it's helped a lot,whenever I get stuck with something I go back and re read the thread.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im so glad that iv helped


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

You are welcome,Lindsey.My wife and I really enjoy our time with Snickers,he has really brightened up our home.I think it is so cute at suppertime that Snickers will wait for my wife and I to eat then he will eat too.We have never had a bird do that before,it's really special.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers went to bed and he had a good day.He talked and sang a lot.He is doing very well for seventeen days in our home.We both love Snickers very much.Snickers also likes to watch tv,he enjoys that very much.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers is having a good day,he has sang and talked for us today.He's looking out the window in his cage right,he is able to come in and out of his cage when he wants to.My wife and I can put our hand outside his cage by him,and he doesn't hardly move at all so we both think he is starting to get use to our hand.He's doing very well for being in our home for eighteen days and we are both very happy about it.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers ate really well tonight his veggies are all gone,he had shredded carrots,broccoli,mustard greens and cilranto.He sang the Andy Griffith song and talked for about half an hour,Snickers is having a really good day,Snickers has gone to bed 9:30pm bed time for Snickers seems to work the best for him so he gets 12 hours of sleep and is ready for a busy day.He's done really well for eighteen days in our home.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers has had a great day today,he got out of his cage on his own and flew into the bathroom looked around for a little bit,flew to the curtain rod in our front room and stepped up on my hand and finger,my wife and I were really proud of him,he seems to be getting a little more comfortable with my wife and my hand and finger and we can put our hand inside and outside of the by Snickers and he's getting use to that,we both are very happy with that.Snickers sang and talked a lot today and ate really well and drank well.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers went to bed at 10:00pm and played peek a boo with my wife and I.Snickers really enjoys when my wife and I interact with him.Snickers will get his 12 hours of sleep and we will get him up at 10am in the morning.I think Snickers is going to have a great bond with me and my wife.We both love Snickers very much and are very happy he is in our home and part of our flock.Snickers enjoys talking and singing to both of us and our other birds and they talk back to him.He was out of his cage for over ten hours today.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers has had a great day today,he came out of his cage on his own,flew around the living room,sat on the curtain rod and looked outside enjoying the sunshine,drapes on all our curtains were shut,flew to our other curtain rod in the front room and sat there for a while then flew over and sat on top of our bookshelf and sat there for a while and flew over to the top of his cage and sat there for a while.Snickers stepped up on my hand and finger twice today and I was able to give him a few scritches on the top of his head and he let me hold him.I was so proud of him and so was my wife.Snickers is settling in very well for being here in our home for only twenty days.Snickers sang and talked a lot today and chirped a lot also.My wife and I love Snickers very much.We are getting closer slow but sure in getting Snickers tame and use to us doing it at his pace.He is a very good eater and drinker and enjoys his seed,pellets,wheat bread and veggies.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers celebrated Three weeks with my wife and I,it was a gloomy day so Snickers and our others birds were pretty quiet today.Snickers came down to eat and drink.Snickers has sung and talked today and even chirped,Snickers let me put my hand in the cage next to him and he didn't move,he's getting better about the hand and finger,we are working at his pace.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers went to bed at 9:30pm since that works out the best for him.Snickers my wife and I enjoyed Snickers three week anniversary.Snickers is becoming more outgoing every day we are both happy with that.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers has had a great day today,he's sang,whistled,talked and chirped a lot.Snickers has been out of his cage for over nine hours and has eaten and drank very well.Snickers is enjoying the toys we have in the cage for him and he's playing with his toys a lot.Snickers is getting more comfortable with his new home every day,right now Snickers is watching television.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Snickers is a lucky tiel to have you and your wife as owners, it is obvious you love him very much! I am glad he is enjoying his new life.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers is enjoying his new life,we are taking things at Snickers pace,he's been with us for twenty three days and has made great progress in that short of time,we still have a long way to go with Snickers but he will get there in his time.Yes my wife and I love Snickers very much and Snickers loves us both very much.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers had a great day today,when I put his veggies in his bowl,he hardly moved at all,I was so proud of him.He sang,chirped,whistled and talked a lot today and seemed very happy,Snickers is making wonderful progress for being in my wife and my home for twenty three days,he went to bed at 9:30pm and was happy too.Snickers is loved very much by my wife and I and Snickers loves us very much and says I love you several times each day.It's so adorable to hear him talk,sing whistle and chirp he's sure been a blessing for our home and we are both very happy to have Snickers with us in our home.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers has had a very good day so far today,he's come out of his cage to hang out with us,sang,danced,chirped and whistled.Snickers has ate and drank really well today and is getting a little more comfortable with us.In his time Snickers will get use to our hand and fingers and come out of his cage on his own.His progress has been great for only being in our home for twenty four days.Snickers like to talk and sing for my wife and I and enjoys watching everything we both do and watch television.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers wanted to go to bed at 9:15pm so we put him to bed and played peek a boo with him.He had a really good day and is really enjoying his new home and me and my wife and our other birds.Snickers is a real sweetheart and we are glad he's here with us.we both love Snickers very much,we spent over six and a half hours with Snickers and we both enjoyed it.Snickers is so special to us,he's our little angel.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers had a terrific day today,my wife and I had company today,her sister,her sister's daughter and her husband and Snickers entertained us all by singing,talking,chirping,whistling and dancing.Snickers really enjoyed himself and we all enjoyed Snickers show.Snickers came out of his cage on his own today and explored the front room sat on top of the bookshelf for a couple of hours.It was getting close to his bed time so I had to get Snickers back in the cage with my gloves,he stepped up on my hand for me and went to bed at 9:30pm.We both love Snickers very much and our company really enjoyed him and all of our other birds.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers has had a great day today,he came out of his cage on his own this morning and was out of his cage for five and a half hours walking around the kitchen floor back into the living room,he sat on the bookshelf for most of the time he was out of his cage and really enjoyed himself.I put my gloves on to get him back in the cage at 3:30pm this afternoon since we had to go to the end of the month meals at the church and Snickers stepped up for me on my hand and he was rewarded with a piece of millet.he sang,talked,danced,chirped and whistled today.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hope to see some pics of him


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Lindsey,we will have some pictures of Snickers in about a week or two,he's doing great and getting more comfortable with his new home everyday.My wife and I just love how he sings and talks,and dances.He's a real joy to both of us and our other birds.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

That is great


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers had a great day today,he sang,danced,talked,chirped and whistled.He didn't make it all the way out of his cage but hung out by his food bowl with the cage door open so Snickers could come out if he wanted to.He's only been here for twenty seven days so we still have a ways to go with Snickers as it will take time and patience with him.He will eventually come out of his cage on his own everyday and get use to our hand and fingers but it will take time doing it at his pace but it will be worth it in the end.Snickers is loved very much by both of us ans Snickers loves us both very much and our other birds too.Snickers is a good bird and we are so glad he's in our home and a part of our family.Snickers will be with for four weeks on Wednesday,and a month on Saturday.hard to believe it'd been that fast four weeks all ready.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers had a great day today,Snickers has been with my wife and I for four weeks,hard to believe that's it's been four weeks.Snickers hung out with us by his food bowl,he sang,danced,chirped talked and whistled a lot.Snickers didn't come out of his cage completely but that will come in time along with getting use to our hand and fingers.Just a lot of time and patience doing it at Snickers pace and he will eventually come around.Snickers ate and drank very well today an enjoyed some millet and his cuttle bone and pineapple mineral block.Saturday Snickers will be here in our home for a month boy time has gone fast,we both really enjoy having Snickers in our home as does our other birds.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers has a great day today.We started training Snickers to step up and come out of his cage and we got him to step up on our hand using our gloves and we gave him a piece of millet for stepping up and Snickers snuggled with us and we got some scritches in without Snickers biting our hand so that was a huge milestone for Snickers,he sat on top of his cage for over to hours and when we went to put Snickers back into his cage he wanted to stay out,but since the wife and I were going to the end of the month free meals at church we got Snickers to step up on our hand since he flew over to the top of the book stand in our living room,and gave him apiece of millet as a reward for stepping up and put him back in his cage.So the first day of training with Snickers I think went well and I look forward to continuing training Snickers every day for about ten minutes at a time probably twice or three times a day.We are also getting my wife use to Snickers stepping up on her hand and finger so he can get use to her also.She got some scritches in too.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers went to bed at 9:45pm after he ate and drank for about 10 minutes,my wife and I played peek a boo with Snickers and really enjoyed that.we are both very happy with Snickers progress with us after being with both of us for twenty nine days.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers had a great day today,we had our second day of training with Snickers,and got him to step up on our hand and finger then gave him a piece of millet.Snickers then came out of his cage and sat on the book shelf for over four hours,we then let Snickers fly around the front room and got him to step up on our hand and finger and gave him a piece of millet and put him back in his cage and gave him a piece of millet for going back into his cage.He had two training sessions of fifteen minutes and Snickers did well I think he will do better everyday we do training with him.Tomorrow we celebrate a month with Snickers and he has fit in to our household and our other birds very well.My wife and I love Snickers very much and Snickers loves us both very much and our other birds.We are very blessed to have Snickers in our home and are very glad we have him.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers is celebrating one month with us today,he has sang,danced,talked,chirped and whistled today and has eaten and drank really well.Snickers can chatter now and had a training session teaching him to learn how to step up on our hand finger,he did pretty well bu tit's going to take a while for him to totally step up on our hand and finger,some days training will go well and some days training will take a step back but with time and patience and working with Snickers at his pace will pay off in the long run.Snickers is now sitting on top of his cage looking around the front room.Snickers got a piece of millet when stepped up on our hand and got out of his cage.We are very happy with Snickers progress he's made in one month and we both love Snickers very much and so does Snickers.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers wanted to go to bed at 8:45pm so we both played peek a boo with Snickers before he went to bed.We all enjoyed celebrating Snickers one month anniversary with my wife and I and all our other birds,Snickers also ate and drank before going to bed he had a great day.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers had a great day training today,I got Snickers to step up on my hand and finger and gave him a piece of millet for doing it as positive behavior,Snickers snuggled for over ten minutes,climbed onto my shoulder and I got scritches in the Snickers hung out on top of his cage for over six hours.Snickers flew around the front room for a few minutes and we put him back in his cage and he ate and drank really well.Snickers can now say I'm Snickers and my name is Snickers.My wife and I are very proud of Snickers progress with training so far this was his fourth day of training and we know some days may go better than others with training but in the end the result will be positive in Snickers time doing it at his pace.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers wanted to go to bed at 9:15pm so we played peek a boo with Snickers and then put him to bed.Snickers had a great day.We are both so thankful to have Snickers in our home and with us.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers has had a great day today.training with Snickers went very well,Snickers stepped up on my hand and finger and got a piece of millet,snuggled,and sat on my shoulder for a while and I got a few scritches in.Snickers flew around the living room for a while sat on top of his cage for a while the flew over to the top of the book stand in our living room for two and a half hours then we got Snickers to step up on our hand and finger and got him back in his cage so he could eat and drink,he got a piece of millet for positive behavior.Snickers was out of his cage for over six hours and really enjoyed himself.My wife and I are very proud of Snickers training progress so far and love Snickers very much.


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Ive been reading all your posts but am dying to see a photo and put a little face to all this !!!!!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers will have photos of him up next Monday or Tuesday,we took two rolls of film into Walmart today,they are throw away cameras.Snickers has ate and drank well today and had finished eating his veggies.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers went to bed at 9:30pm and we played peek a boo with him.Snickers always come down to his food bowl and eats and drinks before going to bed,he also goes to his cuttle bone and mineral block and nibbles on a piece of millet.Snickers had a great day and me and my wife are both very proud of Snickers progress for being her in our home for only thirty three days,all of our other birds enjoy talking back and forth to him.We both love Snickers very much and Snickers tells us both I love you every day that's so special to hear.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers had a great day today,Snickers stepped up on our hand and finger and we gave him a piece of millet for positive behavior,he snuggled up to us for a little bit climbed on our shoulder and we got some scritches in.Snickers then flew around the living room for a while and sat on top of his cage for over four hours stepped up on our hand and fingers got a piece of millet and went back into his cage rested for a while then came down got a drink and ate for over twenty minutes and ate all his veggies.This was Snickers sixth day if training and it's went great so far,I know some days the progress won't be as good as others but in Snickers time he will coma around.Snickers is a lot more tame now than when we first got him,no matter how long it takes to get Snickers tame,and trained to get use to our hand and finger eventually without wearing gloves it will be worth it in the end.Snickers went to bed at 9:30pm and even sat on his swing twice today for five minutes and played with his toys,sang,danced,chirped,talked chattered and whistled.Snickers is loved very much by my wife and me and our other birds,and Snickers loves me and my wife and our other birds.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers has had a great day today,his training is going very well and he sang,talked,chirped,whistled,chattered and danced today,he was out of his cage for over four and a half hours today and we are both very proud of him.Snickers is getting ready for bed now,and we will play peek a boo with him before we put him to bed.


----------



## snowwhite (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow, Snickers is a lucky bird! You and your wife are very loving to him. That's really sweet!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank You Snow white for the kind comments,yes my wife and I love Snickers very much.Snickers hollered at my wife and I about ten minutes ago that he wanted to play peek a boo with both of us then went to bed about 9:45pm.Snickers had a great day.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers had a really great day today,Snickers stepped up on the perch for my wife and came out of the cage and got a piece of millet for positive behavior and he sat on top of his cage for over two hours then went into the cage on his own and then ate and drank for over ten minutes.Tonight Snickers ate all his veggies in ten minutes then ate and drank really well.Snickers played peek a boo with my wife and I then went to bed at 9:30pm.Snickers learned to say good afternoon and good evening,he's getting quite a vocabulary and my wife and I are very proud of Snickers training progress after eight days and we both love Snickers very much and Snickers loves us both very much.Snickers bond with my wife and I is getting stronger everyday and we both are still working with Snickers on getting use to our hand and fingers working at Snickers pace.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers had a great day,he stepped up on a perch for my wife,the only thing is he stepped up on her hand and she wasn't wearing gloves and Snickers bit her finger and drew blood,and didn't get a piece of millet because it was negative behavior.Snicker sat on top of his cage for five hours then we got Snickers to step up on our hand and fingers wearing gloves,and he got a piece of millet for positive behavior,he climbed onto our shoulder,we got a few scritches in and put him in his cage and gave him a piece of millet and Snickers ate and drank and ate all his veggies.We played peek a boo with Snickers my wife and I then put him to bed at 9:45pm.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers had a great day today,we didn't get a chance to do training with Snickers today,we had to go shopping and pay bills,we will be doing training with Snickers tomorrow and will have pictures of Snickers up.Snickers did eat all his veggies and ate and drank very well and was very vocal and sang,talked,danced,chattered,chirped and whistled.We both love Snickers very much and love our other birds very much like Snickers loves us both very much and our other birds.Snickers went to bed at 10:00pm.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers is having a great day today,we have him out of the cage and he's sitting on top of his cage.Snickers flew around the living room for a few minutes then went to the top of his cage where is at right now.Snickers sang to us this morning when he was ready to get up,then came down to get a drink and eat.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers had a great day today he was out of his cage for over sic hours and sat on top of his cage,then went into his cage on his own and ate drank and ate his veggies.This was Snickers best training day so far.We are both very proud of him and love him very much.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers day has been fantastic,he's been talking,singing,chattering,dancing,and whistling all morning.His training is going very well and my wife and I are very happy about that.Snickers is a lot tamer than when we first got him and are still working on getting him totally tame which will come in his time and his pace.


----------

